# anyone seen this ?



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Someone posted this on fb. Said it was took in Blackwater in the Hutton unit. Anyone else seen this ?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Someone showed me a different pic of the same deer yesterday and said the same thing.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Seen it on FB said it measured 128" I think.. Theres some big ole bucks in the Hutton Unit wouldnt suprise me at all.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I killed it!!!!






















In my dreams.................................................................................


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd like to see more pics if anyone finds out who killed it. Deff a nice buck


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i didnt see that one but i did see a pic of a stud that was pulled out of feild trial friday morn just a couple hundred yards off munson hwy they said it was 130+"


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I will try and check on the monster when I go to the unit this afternoon

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmmm...that could be the one...dang. congrats to that guy! Looks like the check station ground to me!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

That's a toad! If its true. May set more of these showing up with the new rules


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I've seen quite a few in there that size

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> I've seen quite a few in there that size
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


And ain't killed not a one??? I'll be there come Wednesday....


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

The Hutton unit is a quota only hunt right ?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope ain't killed a single one always seen them during bow season. This is the first rifle quota I have gotten.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I know they must be everywhere but where I am lol


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

122 6/8. 1/8 from being new Hutton unit record

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## BlcBaker (Jan 19, 2014)

*Hutton Unit Buck*

I shot him yesterday morning in the Hutton Unit. He gross scored 128. 122 after deductions. Im trying to post a couple pics.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

BlcBaker said:


> I shot him yesterday morning in the Hutton Unit. He gross scored 128. 122 after deductions. Im trying to post a couple pics.


Awsome man that's a fine bw buck congrats! And welcome to the forum


----------



## JesseS. (Jan 15, 2014)

nice public stud congrats I'm speechless now this just made my day


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Tell us the story. Congrats!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

BlcBaker said:


> I shot him yesterday morning in the Hutton Unit. He gross scored 128. 122 after deductions. Im trying to post a couple pics.


congrats to you sir. Welcome to the forum And congrats on the best first post ever! By the way, Deer score is 128".... We don't allow for deductions!! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow. Congrats


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

True Florida stud! Congrats!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome buck! Congrats, and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard.....and yeah, that is a beautiful buck!!! Heck, I'd be pleased w/ 1 half that size now!!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> Welcome aboard.....and yeah, that is a beautiful buck!!! Heck, I'd be pleased w/ 1 half that size now!!!!


Haha apparently we are on the same boat Jason..lol is be happy with a spike


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Well this one tops them all. That's one awesome deer. Interested in the story. Was he chasing? Were you sitting on one of their food plots or in your own area? Time of day? Anyways congrats man and welcome to the PFF


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a STUD!!!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Could you tell if he was in RUT and marking his area and chasing the ladies:whistling:


----------



## BlcBaker (Jan 19, 2014)

It was in the morning around 9 am. A big doe came out first she actually blew twice when she came out. She made a couple small circles and stopped. I had the wind in my face, I knew she couldnt smell me. She stood there in one spot for at least 20 minutes trying to wind. Looking side to side and lifting her nose up steady. 3 more does came out and got with her. They all moved to my right about 20 yds and stopped. They all stood there a couple minutes. Then he came out walking behind them and he was raising his nose up every step (fleming) He turned facing me and I put the cross hairs about 4 inches below his throat patch in the neck and shot. He ran about 30 yds and piled up. I actually hit a couple inches lower than expected and the bullet went through his neck into his chest cavity. it was jello. Barnes Vor-tx 130gr. .270 Cant say enough about them.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*nice buck*

I'm glad someone posted pictures because I thought this was going to be the mystery buck for 2014. I was thinking here we go again. Awesome deer and Congrats. Thats the way to do it, see it, shoot it, no time to get buck fever. I would go crazy if I saw that monster 100 yards away watching him roaming around looking at those horns waiting on a good clean shot. I wouldn't be able to hold the gun steady enough to shoot. AWESOME BUCK


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## fatpossum (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats on a fine buck. Did they age it?


----------



## BlcBaker (Jan 19, 2014)

I dropped the jaw bone off today at the check station. I caped him out at home to be mounted. Goin back tomorrow, letcha know what they age him at.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

BlcBaker said:


> I dropped the jaw bone off today at the check station. I caped him out at home to be mounted. Goin back tomorrow, letcha know what they age him at.


I'm guessing 4.5!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 10PT (Feb 25, 2008)

Fine buck Brian congrats


----------



## BlcBaker (Jan 19, 2014)

Stopped by the check station this morning at the Hutton Unit. They aged my buck at 5 1/2 yrs. old. I was thinking somewhere around there. Anyway....Ill post some pics after I mount him this summer.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

BlcBaker said:


> Stopped by the check station this morning at the Hutton Unit. They aged my buck at 5 1/2 yrs. old. I was thinking somewhere around there. Anyway....Ill post some pics after I mount him this summer.


That's what I'm talking about! Let them walk and they will grow. This one had some really good genes. Congrats again!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Let them walk and they will grow. This one had some really good genes. Congrats again!


The 8 point I killed a few seasons ago was only 3 or 3 1/2 I woulda of liked to seen him in another 2 years he's one of the few deer I've seen come out of bw with decents tines. But that 11 point is a stud Idk if I could of held it together long enough to get off a decent shot..lol


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Such a fine buck. Glad to see a score and age on him. It was tough watching him at 100 yards during bow season for 30 minutes

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## BlcBaker (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah it was.


----------

